# klamav e auto-scan (con dazuko)

## adam_z

Ho installato clamav, klamav e dazuko.

Ho provato ad attivare l'opzione "auto-scan" ma restituisce il seguente errore auto-scan process died unexpectedly.

Ho letto in altra discussione che la versione 0.40 di klamav aveva questo problema, e che per risolverlo bisognava DOWNGRADARE alla 0.38.

Ora la mia versione e' la 0.41, pero' ho provato lo stesso.

Dopo aver downgradato alla 0.38 adesso anche l'aggiornamento automatico del database di virus mi da' un errore (prima almeno quello funzionava) :Update Process died unexpectedly! Did you kill it manually?.

Invece l'auto-scan inizialmente parte, ma dopo un po' di secondi da' l'errore sopra riportato (auto-scan process died unexpectedly).

Come posso risolvere?

GRAZIE

----------

## djinnZ

se hai fatto il downgrade devi ripulire tutto il database ed i temporanei.

----------

## adam_z

quando vado a casa provo.

se intanto mi dici come si fa, te ne sarei grato.

GRAZIE

----------

## djinnZ

```
rm -Rf /tmp/clamav/* /tmp/clamav-* /var/lib/clamav/*
```

se no ricordo male e non hai riconfigurazioni strane. Nel caso potrebbe dare errore quando prova a ricreare /tmp/clamav.

----------

## adam_z

le prime due dir non le ho. la terza si'.

Poi nella dir del mio utente ho altra dir clamav.

----------

## djinnZ

le prime due sono create da freshclam in accoppiata a clamd mentre mi ero dimenticato quella nella home, ripulisci anche quella.

----------

## adam_z

io non ho o forse non uso freshclam (infatti le due dir di cui sopra non le ho), anzi non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse. Adesso mi documento un po' per sapere a cosa serva.

Piu' tardi provero' come mi hai suggerito.

----------

## adam_z

ho cancellato 

/var/lib/clamav

.klamav (con quarantine e database) dalla mia dir in home;

altre dir non ho trovato.

Poi ho lanciato dal menu "K" Klamav che mi ha detto che non trovava il database e la dir di quarantena. Ha creato le dir, poi ha provato a svcaricare il database dei virus e mi ha dato errore config file error.

Quale config file devo guaradare? /etc/clamd.conf? altri?

----------

## djinnZ

Spero che non hai cancellato /var/dir/clamav ma la hai solo ripulita altrimenti verifica owner e gruppo (clamav) ed i permessi.

c'è anche /etc/freshclam.conf.

Vedi che il demone viene avviato dallo script clamd e provvede da solo all'update di norma ma in tal caso devi passare al demone i file per la scansione e non usare un processo in locale.

----------

## adam_z

ovviamento ho segato anche la dir!

altra cosa: ho provato anche ad aggiungere il mio "user" al gruppo clamav ma non e' cambiato nulla.

Mi spieghi in modo piu' semplice cosa dovrei fare? Non ho capito nulla!

Ho guardato un po' entrambi i files di configurazione, ma non ho trovato nessuno spunto di correzione. Se vuoi te li posto.

----------

